
American ISPs to launch massive copyright spying scheme on July 12 - zeppelin_7
http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2012/03/15/american-isps-to-launch-massive-copyright-spying-scheme-on-july-12/#.T2IMWLL_LKc.reddit
======
acabal
Is this for real? Why on Earth would ISPs put so much money and effort into
doing something like this, when there's zero benefit for them? (Besides,
perhaps, not getting sued by the RIAA... but then again I doubt companies like
AT&T would be _too_ worried about that.)

20 years from now we'll look wistfully back on the days of online anonymity
and innovation and shake our heads at the fact that a few jerks who make
movies and music systematically crushed one of man's greatest achievements.

~~~
twiceaday
It's because they are all owned by the companies that hold the copyrights.

------
wmf
I'm pretty sure there's no spying here.

[http://www.copyrightinformation.org/sites/default/files/Momo...](http://www.copyrightinformation.org/sites/default/files/Momorandum%20of%20Understanding.pdf)
(sections 4.A and 4.C.)

~~~
SoftwareMaven
From my brief reading, I would tend to agree. This seems to be more about
providing copyright holders with 1) a channel to spread their propaganda, 2) a
method of getting notices to people they claim are pirating and 3) the ability
to scale to termination of services for repeat offenses. I didn't read closely
enough to see if they could ask the ISPs for contact information on repeat
offenses. Ugly? Yes. SOPA-redux? Not so sure.

The "spying" would still be the RI/MPAA doing whatever they've done until now.

------
jerico2day
is there a complete list of ISPs participating?

